# a distant memory



## artimedoros49

Hi,

If someone could help me out with the above,  I would appreciate it. Here is the context.

I hope you enjoyed the Christmas holiday season, even though it is now just *a distant memory*.

Doufám, že jste užili pěkné vánoční svátky, i když teď jsou jen _*vzdálená vzpomínka*_.

Thank you.


----------



## Onyx18

Hi, artimedoros49, better expression is _ačkoli nyní/teď je to už jen/pouze dávná minulost _or _dávná vzpomínka _or _mlhavá vzpomínka _


----------



## artimedoros49

Many thanks, Onyx 18.


----------



## Onyx18

You're welcome


----------

